# Dog Food Recall: 3/27/18



## Big Horn (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/blue-ridge-beef-dog-food-recall-march-2018/


*Blue Ridge Beef Dog Food Recall of March 2018*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks BigHorn, luckily it's not a brand that I feed.


----------

